# new brownish spotting?



## sanguine_speed (May 25, 2005)

I've never had this before, but just before my last AF, I had thickish brownish discharge for a few days, like spotting, not regular. Then AF came as usual and things went on normally. But I'm having the same type of spotting a few days before AF is due. I have never had this before and I'm wondering if anyone knows why this might be happening and what it could be related to? Is it a sign of anything?
Thanks in advance; it's bothering me a lot as we're planning on TTC in December.


----------



## HopesMom (Dec 17, 2005)

I had that last cycle as well. Very abnormal for me.

I thought I read that spotting before your period could mean low progesterone? But I'm sure others will know more.


----------



## Justice2 (Mar 18, 2003)

The brown just means that it's blood from the upper part of your uterus, where it has been for a while. Red/pink is fresh blood.

I have no clue why it's just now starting though.


----------



## sanguine_speed (May 25, 2005)

This cycle had a LP of only 10 days versus a normal 14-15. This is adding up to an ugly progesterone picture.


----------



## Justice2 (Mar 18, 2003)

Are you on B6?


----------



## KristinaMarie (Oct 28, 2006)

For the past 3 periods I have had the brownish spotting for about 3-4 days before my actual period starts. I have been having a period every 14-18 days, then some months I go 28 days, but I just had my progesteron levels checked and I am at 0.5, so very very low. I am awaiting a call back from my ob/gyn as to what the next step is. Good luck to all..


----------



## DQMama (Mar 21, 2006)

I'm so so glad I found this thread!!! We are NOT ttc--we are using natural family planning, and for the past few months I have had brownish spotting a few days before AF too. I am bf'ing--is low progesterone normal while bf'ing? This month I have had only the spotting and no AF so that's why I'm lurking on this board.

The reason I am having AF while BF is because dd has reflux and went on a nursing strike from 3 months until 4 1/2 months. She would only nurse while sleepy/asleep and my supply seriously suffered. Around that time AF returned and has been regular ever since (until now).

Any info on BF and progesterone would be appreciated or I can post this on the BF board. Thanks!


----------



## sanguine_speed (May 25, 2005)

I think when you're breastfeeding your fertility is not fully re-established and variations in your cycle are considered "normal". Same when other hormone-related interventions are in place, like hormonal birth control. I personally wouldn't worry in your situation, especially if you are having no other symptoms and are not TTC.


----------



## DQMama (Mar 21, 2006)

Thank you-sorry to hijack! I just wanted to make sure the spotting is not an indicator of fertility issues in the future. I have many friends IRL who have had secondary infertility.


----------



## Justice2 (Mar 18, 2003)

BUT, if your periods have returned with regularity then you should be careful if you don't want to become pregnant. Regular cycles usually mean a return in fertility.


----------



## Galatea (Jun 28, 2004)

I have this too. My cycles were good when AF first returned at 5-6 mos. PP with each child, but now that ds2 is 13 months, my cycles have gotten really crappy - I start spotting about 7 DPO and it is more than spotting, sometimes blood but mostly black/brown tar every day until I get AF at 11-14 DPO. We are not TTC, but do want more kids eventually, and I don't want to be infertile. Plus, spotting this disgusting stuff is a pain as it prevents sex (b/c I am grossed out, not dh) and I need a pantiliner every day. FWIW, ds2 still nurses a lot.


----------



## DQMama (Mar 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Galatea* 
I have this too. My cycles were good when AF first returned at 5-6 mos. PP with each child, but now that ds2 is 13 months, my cycles have gotten really crappy - I start spotting about 7 DPO and it is more than spotting, sometimes blood but mostly black/brown tar every day until I get AF at 11-14 DPO. We are not TTC, but do want more kids eventually, and I don't want to be infertile. Plus, spotting this disgusting stuff is a pain as it prevents sex (b/c I am grossed out, not dh) and I need a pantiliner every day. FWIW, ds2 still nurses a lot.


I hear ya. And dh doesn't understand why there are only a few days each month when I'm even remotely interested


----------



## jee'smom (Mar 17, 2004)

Oh my God... I just came onto the boards to post a similar question (and still am probably going to post my question). I normally have a 26 day cycle (sometimes 28 days). We dtd on cd14, so I knew there might be a chance of pg this month. (both my children were conceived on cd13). Anyway, I am about 9dpo and have this thick brown discharge. This has NEVER happened to me! It has the consistency of lotiony cm. It stained my underwear and when I wiped, there was some browny-pink tinted cm. That was 2 hours ago. I just went to the bathroom and there's less of it. I have a swollen vagina (one of the symptoms of pg with ds), so of course I'm thinking "oh my God... could it be implantation spotting?" Which, by the way, I've never had before with either pg. What does implantation spotting look like? Could this be it? My uterus has felt "funny" for 3 days. Like the start of cramps, but yet not. Hard to explain. Definately NOT imagined! I'm going to post this also, hoping to get more responses. Thanks!


----------

